# 33 inch troy build slips into reverse going forward



## hendersonlhdvlb (2 mo ago)

Hi people. .first of all 
The thing is like new no rust
I've adjusted the cables tension on the drive wheel to the plate is great
Rubber on the drive is good slight wobble on it though?
It just slides from the right side of the plate to the left causing it to go into reverse. .
I'm a mechanic of many of years
Fixed hundreds of blowers
This weird just slides into reverse going forward in any gear 
I'm baffled at this one lol


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

If it is doing that it sounds like the engine is running backwards; 
I have had 4 cycle diesels run backwards. 

Put a piece of tape on the drive pulley flat and watch it spin and 
go from there.

I would also use the manual recoil start to start it and check the pulley 
rotation as well. 

If the electric starter is wired wrong that could be a good indicator
of why its running backwards.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

A wobbling on a friction disc is not good, and when a unit is in gear, it should not be floating across the drive plate over to the reverse side .... Seems like a lot of issues going on.


----------

